# Crypt growing like a weed



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

This crypt has been in my tank for several months just kinda hanging around. It wasn't growing particularly well, but it wasn't dieing either so I just left it alone.

10 days ago I added CO2 to my tank and in that time this plant has grown over an inch a day (16" tall now!).

Can someone tell me what it is?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Do you mean the tall brown one? If so, that's an _Aponogeton_, though it's hard to say what species.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Not to put you off, Carl, but maybe we can ID it on the 29th.


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

I think it's a red Aponogeton crispus.


----------

